# Airport keeps loosing wireless signal



## NFO (Oct 12, 2007)

My iBook G4 airport card will not remain connected to my wireless network. It will find the network and log on for approx 30 secs then fall off the network.

It does not appear to be a problem with the wireless router as I have an iMac that has no problems remaing connected.

I am also running Net Barrier X4 as a firewall, which was recently upgraded. I suspect either an hardware problem or some form of conflict with the firewall software. 

Has any body experienced any simialr problems?

Has anybody any ideas on how to check for a hardware problem with the Arport Card?

Thanks

NFO


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st off, make sure that the card is fully seated in the mac, and also make sure that the antenna cable is snapped into place. i had a problem like that once, only after a week finally figuring out the the antenna wasn't completely connected.


----------



## NFO (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks sinclair_tm

never opened up the iBook before but what the hell, looks like a laugh!

nfo


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

most ibooks have the card right under the keyboard, so it should be easy to get to. goto ifixit.com for instructions on how to get to thee card.


----------

